# Ford FE Race Prepped Engine



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I've been working on this one for a while, and finally took the time to finish it up. It's an FE based race inspired engine... 

















Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

That one has a nice shine to it man, with out being to much you know, NICE JOB ON IT, looks real in a lot of ways really setting there, AS WELL as I like your stands you using on them , HOW DO YOU MAKE THOSE DUDE ?........
You know on the first engine job you posted, I use to use a black like that on the blocks I would build, IF THAT BLOCK IS BLACK THAT IS, but I found something that works somewhat better for me, Its called, Gun Metal Gray, which is Almost black by its self, BUT ITS NOT, I tried it on a block once and fond it to do a better job then a strait black could ever do, Almost a greasy look in a way, The one I use is "Model Masters, Gun Metal Gray" might give it a try and see what you think, you might just switch up....But there's NOTHING WRONG with what your using man, LOOKS GREAT, nice pluming and wiring jobs as well.......I should have you build me a few for some of my kits....
You can see the gun metal on the Funny car build I did to see what I mean,....


Ian


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Ian Anderson said:


> That one has a nice shine to it man, with out being to much you know, NICE JOB ON IT, looks real in a lot of ways really setting there, AS WELL as I like your stands you using on them , HOW DO YOU MAKE THOSE DUDE ?........
> You know on the first engine job you posted, I use to use a black like that on the blocks I would build, IF THAT BLOCK IS BLACK THAT IS, but I found something that works somewhat better for me, Its called, Gun Metal Gray, which is Almost black by its self, BUT ITS NOT, I tried it on a block once and fond it to do a better job then a strait black could ever do, Almost a greasy look in a way, The one I use is "Model Masters, Gun Metal Gray" might give it a try and see what you think, you might just switch up....But there's NOTHING WRONG with what your using man, LOOKS GREAT, nice pluming and wiring jobs as well.......I should have you build me a few for some of my kits....
> You can see the gun metal on the Funny car build I did to see what I mean,....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments! Are the flat black parts the ones you are talking about? If so, that is an awesome color. I might have to look into it!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

No, that's the Nova SS your talking about I think, the one I'm talking about is the BLOCK on the Kendall GT-Funny Car build Engine, The block it's self was in Gun Metal Gray......I had to remove some of those pictures to make room so They might be gone now, But That's where I used that color, The flat black on The Nova WAS JUST FLAT BALCK,..You really cant see the block on this one BUT IT THATS Gun Metal Gray...One of the only real trick features on that engine was the Custom decal of Red Carbon Fiber Translucent decal I overlaid the Butterfly valve housing with really, but Thought it was a nice touch, most of it was kind of Tucked in to the build so It wasn't plumbed just wired, but I tried to stick with a Kind of Red theme on that build.

You can see the color here, You dont have to get it here, I DINT, but this is the shade a little closer up, you can see how close it would be for a block color.

http://www.fantasyworldhobbies.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=7360




Ian


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Ian Anderson said:


> No, that's the Nova SS your talking about I think, the one I'm talking about is the BLOCK on the Kendall GT-Funny Car build Engine, The block it's self was in Gun Metal Gray......I had to remove some of those pictures to make room so They might be gone now, But That's where I used that color, The flat black on The Nova WAS JUST FLAT BALCK,..You really cant see the block on this one BUT IT THATS Gun Metal Gray...One of the only real trick features on that engine was the Custom decal of Red Carbon Fiber Translucent decal I overlaid the Butterfly valve housing with really, but Thought it was a nice touch, most of it was kind of Tucked in to the build so It wasn't plumbed just wired, but I tried to stick with a Kind of Red theme on that build.
> 
> You can see the color here, You dont have to get it here, I DINT, but this is the shade a little closer up, you can see how close it would be for a block color.
> 
> ...


Great, thanks :thumbsup:


----------

